# Partager 1 clavier/souris entre 2 macs



## subitorea (15 Septembre 2005)

Salut,

Comment je peux piloter 2 macs avec un seul clavier et une seule sourit ?, y'a sûrement un moyen.

merci


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

.....


----------



## jphg (15 Septembre 2005)

subitorea a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Comment je peux piloter 2 macs avec un seul clavier et une seule sourit ?, y'a sûrement un moyen.
> merci



hihihi, moi parfois je voudrais bien pouvoir faire l'inverse? -> deux curseurs à l'écran, la grosse bagarre !

bon j'aide pas là... (mais j'adore les question incongrues...)

pas spécialiste, mais déjà, pourquoi ne pas faire un test avec un clavier bluetooth reconnu par les deux machines ? c'est possible ?
aie mais risque qu'un clic sur l'un fasse un truc pas voulu sur l'autre?

l'ideal serait une sorte de bouton switcher sur le clavier ou à côté, genre comme une table de mixage : position gauche-mac de gauche, postion droite-mac de droite. un truc bluetooth entre le clavier et les ordis, wéé !

et c'est pour faire quoi sans indiscrétion ? parce que si c'est pour des applis spécifiques genre vidéo ou musique, peut-être qu'il existe déjà des solutions ?


----------



## kaviar (15 Septembre 2005)

Cela ce trouve ICI, avec en plus la possiblité de partager le presse papier.


----------



## jphg (15 Septembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Cela ce trouve ICI, avec en plus la possiblité de partager le presse papier.



je dis "Gosh!"   et "Bravo!"


----------



## subitorea (15 Septembre 2005)

Xcuse JPHG, j'arrive encore à m'arracher de mes écrans pour aller faire qlqs courses à becqueter. Et ben en fait, je suis graphiste et avec Illustrator et Photoshop, il y a pas mal de palettes ouvertes à l'écran et plus assez de place pour l'image. Avec deux écrans, et la sourit qui passe de l'un à l'autre, c'est plus pratique, et c'est pour ça qu'Apple l'a inventé.


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Dont :  Partager clavier/souris /plusieurs machines !...


----------

